

Show HN: Kyoku – An app that shows iTunes current playing song on Mac menu bar - cheeaun
https://github.com/cheeaun/kyoku

======
Yadi
Ah this would be awesome if it was available for Spotify!

~~~
cheeaun
There are already a few for Spotify, like
[http://skiptunes.com/](http://skiptunes.com/) and
[http://mmth.us/simplify/](http://mmth.us/simplify/)

